# Looking for a Board and Train trainer in East Bay SF Bay Area.



## GSDbear510 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello,

I'm looking for some recommendations for a good board and train trainer out in the Bay Area. I've boarded him to two different places and I believe he was just locked up in a crate for most of the day which yield almost 0 results.

I'm now extremely careful in terms of choosing a trainer, I want him to be worked on the daily and hopefully by the time he returns, all his issues are addressed. I want him to be nearly off leash ready. I simply work a demanding job and do not have the time to train, all I'm asking is for recommendations of a good trainer who actually proved solid results.

My dog is a male champion bloodline AKC GSD. Any recommendations is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

GSDbear510 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for some recommendations for a good board and train trainer out in the Bay Area. I've boarded him to two different places and I believe he was just locked up in a crate for most of the day which yield almost 0 results.
> 
> ...



Personally, I'd go with 'My Clever Canine' in Vacaville. Amazing people and amazing results. Owned by Tim and Amy Cutterson.


----------



## LunaBaby (Aug 10, 2015)

GSDbear510 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for some recommendations for a good board and train trainer out in the Bay Area. I've boarded him to two different places and I believe he was just locked up in a crate for most of the day which yield almost 0 results.
> 
> ...


It might be far but it was so worth the drive and $$$$ it cost we took our Luna to Folsom Dog Resort. She was a new dog after the training


----------



## GSDbear510 (Apr 8, 2020)

LunaBaby said:


> It might be far but it was so worth the drive and $$$$ it cost we took our Luna to Folsom Dog Resort. She was a new dog after the training


If you don't mind me asking, when and where do you get Luna?


----------

